# LP gas pipe sizing chart/method



## Se7en

I have all the Natl gas pipe sizing charts, formulas, spreadsheets i could ever need but i was reciently asked by my boss for a LP gas pipe sizing method. Does anyone have anything I can use?

I noticed a chart listing the hydrolic correction factor (or something like that) and i think thats related to some formula or soemthing *lol* but i will use that as a last resort (I'm lazy today.).


----------



## Se7en

*gack!* Wrong forum. Could someone move this post please?


----------



## TouchDown

Sorry Se7en... I'm looking at gathering information on Gas Transmission design as well, but centered around Nat Gas.

Not sure differences in LP delivery. Is your pending design from the meter / tank to the appliance? Man, I remember our LP tank in our front yard, during the summer when I was growing up, the whole front yard stinks because it's popping off.

If you currently do Nat Gas design, is it transmission or from meter to appliance (residential or commercial)? Just wondering.

My only recommendations I've received for Transmission line design for nat Gas are:

1. Gas Engineer's Handbook (circa 1965)

2. GEOP Series: Pipeline / Planning / and Economics, Book 1, Vol. 1

3. GEOP Series: System Design, Book 1, Vol. 1

The last two are from AGA.

ASME also has a publication describing some gas delivery design (looks more general topics) B31.8.

I really doubt that helps. If you have any recommendations for me besides the above if you do this design, let me know. I'm assuming, however, that you do from the meter in?

Good Luck and welcome to the board! :wel


----------



## Se7en

yes meter in is where i take off to screw the design. Comertial.

Ill look in my bag of tricks and see what i can come up with. What were you looking for? Charts? Spreadsheet?


----------



## TouchDown

More reference books as far as design - charts / spreadsheets would be cool. I'm just looking at moving into that area for a new job, and attempting to identify what I need to learn, so I can at least use that in an interview since I have (0) experience doing that.

Thanks.


----------



## mizzoueng

Just guessing here, but wouldn't you look into what the demand is for the line, in volume, so lb/hr or maybe psi. and then design from that information the pipe sizing. taking into account losses due to bends and rises?

But for most gas lines i use regular schedule 40 piping, unless the pressure gets in excess of 150psi and then i move up to schedule 80 or seamless


----------



## TouchDown

Maybe things have changed quite a bit, but a lot of residential uses black steel pipe, right? Depending on the area, you may have to put in some bellows / flex line for earthquakes? Sched 40 PVC for gas transmission seems pretty lightweight, I'd be afraid you'd crack pipe (ha - crack pipe) with anything that would disturb the area. (this coming from someone who knows nothing about it) :dunno:


----------



## Se7en

Sizing gas pipe is one of the first things i have new engineers who are interning do for me. Its real easy, you will get it right away. I'll get you some stuff on the process tomorow.


----------



## mizzoueng

I've never used PVC for NG service. Use either black, SS, or copper.

Handy equation I found:

Diameter of pipe = (.0967*Yeild strength of material)/maximum pressure in system


----------



## Se7en

I'm writing something up for you. I did not finish it last night so i will get back to you as soon as i can.


----------



## TouchDown

Thanks!


----------



## Se7en

Okay, sorry about the delay but i hope you find this usefull. I had to Double check my charts and my wording.

Enjoy. Let me know if this helps at all.

....

I guess i cant upload the file. (Its in PDF and its too big.)

I hope i didnt do all that work for nutin' !

EDIT:

Here, is the text (the directions) I will have to find another way to get the charts to you.

NaturalGasPipeSizing.txt


----------

